# Copper Colored Plexiglass



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know where to find some or if they make it?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

they have some with a bronze tint, thats about the closest I have seen. 

www.mcmaster.com

you want polycarbonate, not plexiglas


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 04:44 PM~6386965
> *they have some with a bronze tint, thats about the closest I have seen.
> 
> www.mcmaster.com
> ...


how do you know what he wants ?

plexiglass sucks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 17 2006, 01:47 PM~6386993
> *how do you know what he wants ?
> 
> plexiglass sucks
> *


plastic sucks in general :biggrin: :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 05:57 PM~6387503
> *plastic sucks in general  :biggrin:  :0
> *


thats why I dont have a cadillac anymore.


ohh wait, my glasshouse has plastic parts too.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I CAN GET CLEAR AND MIRRORED HERE IN TOWN . HOW MUCH U NEED?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2006, 04:05 PM~6388042
> *I CAN GET CLEAR AND MIRRORED HERE IN TOWN . HOW MUCH U NEED?
> *


i need copper colored but thanks


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2006, 04:05 PM~6388042
> *I CAN GET CLEAR AND MIRRORED HERE IN TOWN . HOW MUCH U NEED?
> *




IMEANT CLEAR COPPER AND MIRRORED LOOKS LIKE DARK ORANGE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2006, 06:42 PM~6388963
> *IMEANT CLEAR COPPER AND MIRRORED LOOKS LIKE DARK ORANGE
> *



got pics? and i think its your orange lincoln on the new LRM looks good :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 08:49 PM~6390059
> *got pics? and i think its your orange lincoln on the new LRM looks good :biggrin:
> *




ya thats me thanks. i need you to sell it for me :biggrin: . i'll go by there today and get some samples, so i can send you some pics. the only reason i know they have i is because i was gonna use some in my ride and it was too dark


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

paint sample :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2006, 09:39 AM~6393340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that'll help


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 18 2006, 08:01 AM~6392197
> *ya thats me thanks. i need you to sell it for me
> *


:angry:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

paint it with lexan paint on the inside, and then you will have your color with the 1/4" "clearcoat".


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wanted it see through


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

how big brent? whats it for? we have bronze glass at work, do you have to have plexi? i can get it free, just need to pay for shipping bro.......pm me... lmk.



xN8x


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IT WASNT IN STOCK AND DIDNT KNOW WHEN THEY WOULD GET SOME MORE. SAID THEY MIGHT HAVE SOME SMALL PEICES BUT CAN I ASK WHAT U NEEDED IT FOR? MY HOMEBOY SAID TO SPRAY CANDY ROOTBEER OVER CLEAR PLEXI. MINES DONE LIKE THAT BUT W/ TANGERINE. JUST SEND ME A PM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

gonna be for a sign board and trunk covers


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 20 2006, 03:01 PM~6409127
> *gonna be for a sign board and trunk covers
> *


Why not paint the plexiglass. You could use a Kandy on the back side. :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2006, 06:05 PM~6388042
> *I CAN GET CLEAR AND MIRRORED HERE IN TOWN . HOW MUCH U NEED?
> *


can you get it with LED's in it and cut in intricate shapes?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2006, 05:57 PM~6387503
> *plastic sucks in general  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Ah, Touche


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I've seen it on ebay. Plexiglass is okay, but breaks easily when trying to fasten it to stuff. I went through 3 of my baby chandeliers before I learned that. jk.


----------

